# GTF native to sydney?



## Shonfield (Jun 12, 2008)

hi,
just wondering, since i just found this image of where gtfs are native to:





if i could keep them in sydney without heating?
is this picture right?
thanks,
sam


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 12, 2008)

*I would say that is wrong but not sure.*


----------



## cris (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes they are native to the area. Wild animals have alot of control over what conditions they are in, put them inside a tank and its up to you to provide ideal conditions for them. I think it would be best to provide some heating for them.


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2008)

GTF's are found in Sydney, however, just because something is found locally doesn't mean you don't need to offer any heat. Living in the bush and living in a cage, in a room, in a house are two completely different things. You need to offer the animal (whatever it may be) the same conditions it would have access to in the wild.


----------



## jack (Jun 12, 2008)

i have seen a green tree frog as far south as dapto... 
and i have kept this species in the southern highlands without heat, a mate still has a very large specimen in mittagong that is quite old and quite happy without a heat source...


----------



## JasonL (Jun 13, 2008)

I kept GTF without heating in Sydney for 20 years, they used to be in large numbers through out Sydney, but now only relatively common around the fringes, still they do turn up here and there, often now people think they are escaped pets.


----------



## herptrader (Jun 13, 2008)

I have heard of GTF's in Victoria escaping captivity and surviving a winter outside before being recaptured 8 months later in perfect health.

I am sure they would do better with heating but have little doubt that they do ok without it. For ours I just heat the water with a fish tank heater and 8 years on they are doing fine... and in that time I have gone through 3 heaters and some of these were probably dead for months before I noticed.


----------



## tnarg (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah they occur in sydney and I keep mine without heating and they are fine.


----------

